# Quick pic of my bathroom



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's what you see as you enter the bathroom from the dimly lit hallway... The writing on there is the "One, two, Freddy's comin' for you" nursery rhyme.









The lighting is from just one fluorescent red bulb. That thing kicks ass!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Spooky! I'd have I hard time going to the bathroom, haha.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!

I'm doing the red bathroom thing for my party next weekend.  Wish I'd thought of doing Freddy---mine's just the bathroom o' blood.


----------

